# How do your SO, friends, and family feel about your vaping habits?



## Alex (7/11/14)

Based on this reddit post http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...o_your_so_friends_and_family_feel_about_your/
I thought it may be interesting to hear your stories, about how the people around you feel and are affected by your vaping habits. Please comment below and share your story!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (7/11/14)

Most of our friends have come over to the vaping side. So they are all enjoying it with us.

My family's very happy that I don't smoke anymore. They don't trust vaping completely, but understand is way better than smoking. 

And as for the rest of my "kennise" I really don't care what they think. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

my friends are die hard smokers

in their heads, vaping is just as bad  

im sick of explaining to them that its not, so we agreed that you do your thing i do mine- BUT every so often they'll say, hey pass me that 'pipe' let me have a few drags please HAHA and they love it

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## zadiac (7/11/14)

I have had zero resistance from smokers or non-smokers about my vaping. In fact, all of them were very interested in how it works and I personally have converted more than 30 people from smoking to vaping and proud of it.
I had only one old lady told me once that her doctor told her that vaping is more harmful than smoke, but I quickly put a stop to that conversation and told her to get another doctor, because hers might cause her death one day. He has her off vaping and back on smoking because of that statement.

At work (government building - Police station) no smoking is allowed inside a building, yet, everyone, including my station commander allows me to vape in there. They all say that I make the station smell nice. Some have squinted at the amount of vapour I blow out while vaping and others are just amazed by it, but no one has ever told me that I shouldn't do it or asked me not to vape inside. A lot of my co-workers sometimes go towards the clouds that I blow out just to smell it and then they close their eyes and smile.

Non-smoking friends still don't understand why I do it, by they don't condemn it either. So it's a win win situation for me.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## annemarievdh (7/11/14)

Riaz said:


> my friends are die hard smokers
> 
> in their heads, vaping is just as bad
> 
> im sick of explaining to them that its not, so we agreed that you do your thing i do mine- BUT every so often they'll say, hey pass me that 'pipe' let me have a few drags please HAHA and they love it



They just don't want to admit its better and more fun, because the are afraid of getting the same reaction from others that they gave you.  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (7/11/14)

most people around me dont care whether i smoke or vape. just get asked whats that each time i have new gear. mostly they all like the smell.
even the smokers. altho i cant vape my adv around my gf as she doesnt like the caramel smell too much

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> They just don't want to admit its better and more fun, because the are afraid of getting the same reaction from others that they gave you.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


agree 100%

and after they vaped they ALWAYS comment on how nice it tastes and smells and is so easy on the chest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (7/11/14)

My family aren't overly concerned about vaping, they seem kind of indifferent about it really. Think my mom is at least happy I dont leave ash and stink everywhere anymore. My partner is very happy I dont smoke anymore and is supportive of the vaping. Dont know if thats because of health benefits or because of online shopping benefits when I order gear etc, couriers deliver all the time now and its impossible to tell which of us is ordering more. I have provided a perfect cover for all the clothing orders.

My friends on the other hand have been interesting. Most of them are in the sciences so they read a lot of the literature that comes out on it. They are particularly good at freaking me out by slightly twisting the information they feedback to me. Overall though they are fully supportive of vaping being better for me. In some cases they curse it cause it means I may well be around to continue pointing out all the inadequacies I find in their writing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (7/11/14)

My close smoking mates have switched to.
The non-smokers just ask me why I have a different ecig every week. But my habits haven't really changed around them - I take a step away to go have a vape, like when I used to smoke.

My wife and daughters are over the moon that I quit smoking. My wife ( non smoker/vaper) is now the biggest advocate of vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> most people around me dont care whether i smoke or vape. just get asked whats that each time i have new gear. mostly they all like the smell.
> even the smokers. altho i cant vape my adv around my gf as she doesnt like the caramel smell too much


i think its a female thing bru

my wife also doesnt fancy the caramel smell

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/11/14)

Riaz said:


> i think its a female thing bru
> 
> my wife also doesnt fancy the caramel smell



I love all caramel tastes and smells, cant be a female thing. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (7/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> I love all caramel tastes and smells, cant be a female thing.
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


oops sorry @annemarievdh 

i shouldve said, its probably a non vaping female thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/11/14)

Riaz said:


> oops sorry @annemarievdh
> 
> i shouldve said, its probably a non vaping female thing



Mmmm that sounds better. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/11/14)

Oh yes I do get the "ooh that smells nice" comments.

It's so refreshing from my wife asking me to go wash my hands and offering me bubble gum every 5 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/11/14)

One bud was on cig-alikes before I started vaping full-time. After testing my kit, he's now moved on to a spinner & MPT3 and is quite happy with that. Another bud is still on stinkies as he says e-cigs is just too much 'Admin' for his liking. He's adamant that all this refilling, charging etc. is far too complex and it's much easier to take a fag out of a box and light it up. The rest of the crowd are also mostly committed to stinkies.

The wife always bitched when I smoked, specifically because I quit at one stage & was stupid enough to start again 3 years later. I eventually moved to Twisps due to 'peer pressure' & she quietened down a bit. Then all the bad press started & she started moaning about vaping again, so I had to explain all about the issues & how it's better, even with all the unknowns. My son is a med student and he at least backs me up on this front.
After our 1st kid was born, I never smoked inside my own place again and was never comfortable with smoking in other homes either, so always went outside. I can at least vape inside & she's OK with me vaping - for now.

Biggest snag now is that she'd definitely kick my ass if I as much as even look sideways at another mod at this stage ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (7/11/14)

Riaz said:


> i think its a female thing bru
> 
> my wife also doesnt fancy the caramel smell



lol i thought i could get her used to the smell but quickly learnt that it is smarter to change the flavour when around her. dont want her becoming and anti vaper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (7/11/14)

ive been meaning to start a thread similar to this for a while now....

my friends have been encouraging of me, especially since i was the heaviest smoker in the group and are always excited to see what new flavour i'l be vaping. They also cant seem to understand the constant need for upgrading gear.... that said they also love it because all of my old gear gets passed down. I've managed to convert close to 90% of our friends and the only drawback is that my juice is under constant threat of being poached. I've realized this is the "circle of life" from being bumped for smokes all the time to now "letting them try my latest flavour of juice"

my gf has been the biggest support to helping me kick the habit but also has a feeling that i am now crazy, vaping has caused me to become crazy and she is looking to create a support group for "SO of Vapers"

her reasons for thinking that vaping makes people go crazy >>>

the bedside table now has a multiplug for charging vision spinner 2, 18650 battery and emergency twisp battery. phones and watches get charged in the lounge. 
there is a tissue box in each room for "cleaning" 
i check ecigssa forum 1st when i wake up and before i sleep - she cant sleep with the phone light on
i have replaced 2 cupboards for storing juice and (1 for steeping and another for immediate use)
she is subject to carrying a spare atty, battery, sample bottle of juice in her handbag just incase (whats the purpose of those bags otherwise...)
she is missing a pair of tweezers and nail clipper (its hidden in the coil building box  )
shopping at dischem is now alot more interesting with most of my time spent in the cotton wool isle
ive been told that rip trippers coil building tutorials on youtube is not the same as her watching the cooking channel 

that said i think vaping has been the best life changing decision i have ever made !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (7/11/14)

shaunnadan said:


> ive been meaning to start a thread similar to this for a while now....
> 
> my friends have been encouraging of me, especially since i was the heaviest smoker in the group and are always excited to see what new flavour i'l be vaping. They also cant seem to understand the constant need for upgrading gear.... that said they also love it because all of my old gear gets passed down. I've managed to convert close to 90% of our friends and the only drawback is that my juice is under constant threat of being poached. I've realized this is the "circle of life" from being bumped for smokes all the time to now "letting them try my latest flavour of juice"
> 
> ...


Loved reading your story @shaunnadan


via iphone

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (7/11/14)

my wife and kids are happy that i don't smoke and they have no issues with vaping and love the smell. i still have some "die hard" smoker friends that wont give vaping a go but that's there problem and i will gladly help when the get interested. funny thing, i was chatting to my new neighbors last night and they are smokers and seen me suck on this strange thing and was curious. so i asked if they have ever had a go and they said yes they had but it was to weak. so i handed them my vape and they had a go. they both where coughing when they took there first drag but was very interested in this thing that just kicked there butts. most of the smokers i know wont give it a go or tell me that its more dangerous than smoking or some other sad story. its amazing just how effective the scaremongering actually is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

On the whole my family and friends think it is *GREAT *that I don't smoke cigarettes anymore.

My wife is extremely happy
My mom is also very happy - and vapes herself - and has managed to cut down her stinkies significantly
My friends are generally very complimentary - one or two have said "you do know this is worse for you than smoking" - to which I reply "No, its not, it's a lot safer, so I am happy"
*Vaping for the win, big time!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silverbear (8/11/14)

In my case both my wife and I are vapors, the difference is she is happy with her small e-Smarts for which I am responsible for charging and refilling. She can not understand my obsession with vaping gear and bitches every time I get a new device.

Family in general are happy that I have switched to vaping and support it, Kids love it, no more smell and dirty ashtrays. Some of our friends are still stinkie users and we have tried to convert them but they say it is too much hassel and I always reply, 'that hassel is saving my life'. I have two other friends which I have converted and even piffed them some kit to get started, but they do not stick with it because it is easier to just buy a pack at the local than to go to the vape store. I have tried using the logic of cost but it does not have any impact. They are always amazed at my new gear and when they are around me, they want to only vape and want me to help them sort out their gear.

I have never encountered negetivity from any outsiders or work collegues, as a matter of fact most if not all of the time I am told 'but you can smoke that indoors', the other day I was facilitating a workshop at work and after a body break the attendees noticed my device and asked what is that and when I told them it was an e-cig they asked 'but you can smoke that indoors' but I had to respond that company policy did not allow me. 

In general the view of most non-smokers that I come across is that vaping is safe, I have yet to have any non-smoker or smoker that has given me attitude about my vaping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Genosmate (8/11/14)

My wife is very happy with my vaping.
Personally I don't see it as replacement for the stinkies anymore.Its something I enjoy,its more involving than smoking and if I don't like a flavour I switch.
Friends;
Well non smokers or ex smokers are generally interested and find it fascinating that I "smoke a box" (its a REO) and that it generates so much "smoke" and it smells nice.
Die hard smokers on the other hand have all convinced themselves that it's far safer to smoke and constantly remind me of it.I tell them OK light another one up and leave me alone (or words to that effect).
What I do know is that I've avoided thousands of stinkies since I quit,I feel better,I smell better and its been an enjoyable journey so far.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Interesting to notice how those closest to us (wives and kids) generally support our vaping

Those who dont tend to be more distant and tend to be smokers or less familiar with vaping

Another point, i dont know anyone who has switched to vaping for a *few months* and then decided to switch back to smoking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi (8/11/14)

My Fiance and i are together now for 9 years (engaged for 2 now) and i have been a smoker for the full time period... my whole family is smokers (tried converting them to vaping, even bought them the gear, but they still stuck on the stinkies) so when i decided im going to leave cigs and start vaping everyone was telling me how bad vaping is .. but being the person that i am (dont give a  what others think) i started researching and eventualy got me an ego kit and went for it.. now that Vaping changed my life personaly My future wife still can not understand the deal with constant upgrading and keeps hammering me now with the stuff stinks etc and there is just no intrest/support what so ever...but like i always say i have never been the type of person that cared about what others say and figuired that if im happy its all that matters.. she will just have to live with it.. eventually accept it as part of our life.. i changed my life and her family is proud of me actually kicking the smoking habbit, but my future wife(despite the ammount of times i try and educate ) still sees smoking and vaping as the same thing

Just want to add that i love my Fiance and just want to clarify that this is probably the only disagreement we have, i just dont understand why she can not see the benifits of it all..(always the question ... i thought it was going to be cheaper than cigs) what makes things worst now is the high blood pressure issue i had in the week when i saw the doc.. reaction from her and her was that Vaping is soley to blame for it( even tho im an active 130kg peice of meat-overweight and have a big coca cola addiction(about 2l a day) replaced it now with water only and droped my coffee intake from about 4 cups a day to just one.. all this so i can proove that its not vaping that is the cause coz i wil not hear the end of it lol... 

i know its a soppy story, but thats my vaping lyfe the past 4 months.. things will get better (blame it on the narrowmindedness of small towns)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Rudi said:


> My Fiance and i are together now for 9 years (engaged for 2 now) and i have been a smoker for the full time period... my whole family is smokers (tried converting them to vaping, even bought them the gear, but they still stuck on the stinkies) so when i decided im going to leave cigs and start vaping everyone was telling me how bad vaping is .. but being the person that i am (dont give a  what others think) i started researching and eventualy got me an ego kit and went for it.. now that Vaping changed my life personaly My future wife still can not understand the deal with constant upgrading and keeps hammering me now with the stuff stinks etc and there is just no intrest/support what so ever...but like i always say i have never been the type of person that cared about what others say and figuired that if im happy its all that matters.. she will just have to live with it.. eventually accept it as part of our life.. i changed my life and her family is proud of me actually kicking the smoking habbit, but my future wife(despite the ammount of times i try and educate ) still sees smoking and vaping as the same thing
> 
> Just want to add that i love my Fiance and just want to clarify that this is probably the only disagreement we have, i just dont understand why she can not see the benifits of it all..(always the question ... i thought it was going to be cheaper than cigs) what makes things worst now is the high blood pressure issue i had in the week when i saw the doc.. reaction from her and her was that Vaping is soley to blame for it( even tho im an active 130kg peice of meat-overweight and have a big coca cola addiction(about 2l a day) replaced it now with water only and droped my coffee intake from about 4 cups a day to just one.. all this so i can proove that its not vaping that is the cause coz i wil not hear the end of it lol...
> 
> i know its a soppy story, but thats my vaping lyfe the past 4 months.. things will get better (blame it on the narrowmindedness of small towns)



Hi @Rudi 

I think you are a CHAMPiON!

Without much support, you have soldiered on. That is admirable. Its quite tough to change any habit but to do it when people are not supporting you means you are a winner in my book. 

Your fiance feels that smoking and vaping are the same. Do me a favour and show her what Dr Farsalinos wrote to us in this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/a-message-from-dr-farsalinos-to-us-ecigs-sa-vapers.6273/
Check out his research on vaping. The link is provided below that first post in that thread. 

Keep it up and be strong. I think stopping cigarette smoking is probably one of the best things any of us could have done for our overall long term health.

Good to hear you are switching the Coca Cola for water. The changes you are making are spectacular! I am sure you will be very pleased with the results a few months from now

Rooting for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rudi (8/11/14)

Thank you @Silver ... its one of the main reasons why i joined Ecigssa...Likemindedness
its not just the battle with my fiance (and im educating her on vaping slowly)and family but also the people that i work with.. about 200-300 to be exact (80% tobacco smokers)
i would be sitting there puffing ayay and they would come and say stuff like they heard on the news how bad vaping is...
Now im a very skeptical and critical thinking person so i almost never believe the media until i do the research 1st...but you know how difficult it is trying to explain to 200+ people that the media isnt always correct.. i am proud of 2 things tho... converted or changed the minds of 17 people at work (5 still vaping to this day (with cigs in between ) and 3 guys that went all in on vaping... also converted a 35year smoker to vaping on my own personal ego ce6 kit that i gave him due to his own skepticalism.. he only vapes now..but still you have the die hard smoker fans who will argue with you in heated debates that vaping is bad and it puts water in your lungs ect... i always ask them the question 'if you take a shower in the morning,do you cover your nose and mouth?' awnser is always no, but almost always followed by 'but its not the same..see my Grandmother passed away suddenly from bacically drowning...postmortem revield she had moistre on the lungs..Moisture in the form of TAR..so yea i have made it my mission to educate..some people are now use to the vaping idea by the education they have recieved by me(i basically made a file of the pro's and cons of tobacco vs vaping i carry around at work) probably sounds a bit too excessive but i believe in Ecigs and my research showed me truth and experience showed me the way and will continue in research and doing what i do as a way for me to fit in and be apart of something real for a change... like i said before, smoking for me is a steriotype thing(you grow up and you smoke)
Vaping is a lifestyle...in my case a hobby, and even tho i have only been at this for just over 4 months i feel its changed my life completely and i have seen it change some other people in need's lif aswell.. 

So yea thats what keeps me going, can get bumpy and tempting, but like i said i believe in it and dont care what others think in this narrowminded little town

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rudi (8/11/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------

